# Ein Linux das einfach läuft und ich administrieren kann?

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich will meiner Mutter bald ihren neuen Rechner einrichten und bin mir nicht schlüssig, welche Distribution ich darauf installieren soll.

Zur Zeit ist auf dem Alten Gentoo Linux.

Mit KDE kommt sie auch super zu recht, allerdings gab es da meistens das Problem, dass nicht alles Out-of-the-box lief, sondern wenn sie etwas "neues" machen wollte (z.B. aus dem Acrobat Reader drucken) ich ihr das erst einrichten musste.

Gentoo Linux hab ich drauf installiert, weil ich mich mit Gentoo halt am besten auskenne und weiß, wie die Probleme zu lösen sind.

Allerdings wäre eine Out-of-the-box-Distribution natürlich schöner.

Hat da jemand einen Rat für mich? 

Kennt sich jemand mit SabayonLinux aus? Ist das vielleicht die Distribution, die ich suche?

Danke für eure Tipps

Manuel

----------

## hoschi

Kubuntu oder Debian. Wenn du dich gar nicht drum kümmern kannst/willst Kubuntu, sonst eher Debian.

----------

## manuels

hmm, also mit Debian und Ablegern komm ich irgendwie mal überhaupt nicht klar.

Ich habe bei einer Freundin Kubuntu installiert und einige Sachen wie WLAN nur mit einigen häßlichen Hacks zum laufen gekriegt.

----------

## xraver

Wenn die HW nicht zu exotisch ist - dann würd ich auf Kunbuntu setzen.

Bei Bekannten liefen (usb)Scanner und Drucker problemlos.

----------

## hoschi

Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder Zweite "unbuntu"   :Confused: 

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder Zweite "unbuntu"  

 

Wieso meinst du eigentlich immer rumflamen zu müssen?   :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Nagut, ich werd es wohl mal mit Kubuntu versuchen.

Mal schaun, ob das durchsichtiger geworden ist.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

PCLinuxOS wäre eventuell eine Alternative zu *buntu.

http://www.pclinuxonline.com/news.php

Hab's selbst (noch) nicht installiert aber einige Reviews gelesen - sind durchwegs positiv.

lg

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder Zweite "unbuntu"  

 

Echt. Dabei ist das doch bunt!!!!11  :Wink: 

Also für den Einsatzzweck würde ich auch direkt Kubuntu sagen. Mit der neuen Version soll WLAN einfacher sein und ansonsten habe ich für diesen Einsatzzweck eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## hoschi

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder Zweite "unbuntu"   
> 
> Wieso meinst du eigentlich immer rumflamen zu müssen?  

 

Weil er heute schon der Dritte ist, der mir mit dieser "Schreibweise" begegnet. Und ich langsam ziemlich irritiert bin  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder Zweite "unbuntu"   
> 
> Wieso meinst du eigentlich immer rumflamen zu müssen?   
> 
> Weil er heute schon der Dritte ist, der mir mit dieser "Schreibweise" begegnet. Und ich langsam ziemlich irritiert bin 

 

Okay, ist in diesem Fall ein Argument.  :Cool: 

----------

## xraver

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder Zweite "unbuntu"  

 

Damit der dritte was dummes zum Fragen hat.

Schönen Tag noch...

----------

## musv

Die dumme Frage war in diesem Thread eigentlich schon die allererste Frage bzw. das gesamte Anfangsposting.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die dumme Frage war in diesem Thread eigentlich schon die allererste Frage bzw. das gesamte Anfangsposting.

 

Ich Frage mich was daran "dumm" ist. Sind 3 normale Fragen.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat da jemand einen Rat für mich? 

 

Kluge Ratschläge wollen wir doch alle verteilen.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Kennt sich jemand mit SabayonLinux aus? 

 

Verwendet Gentoo als Unterbau - also auch eine berechtigte Frage.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ist das vielleicht die Distribution, die ich suche?

 

Gut, die Frage kann er sich am besten selber beantworten, aber auch da können wir ihm helfen.

Jemand der ein Rechtschreibfehler gefunden hat und sich daran aufhängt - das ist dumm. Passiert jeden.

Aber bevor wir hier noch mehr OT werden, sollte entweder was zum Thema beigetragen werden oder der Thread geschlossen werden.

----------

## nikaya

Ich kann für "andere" das Debian-Etch-KDE-iso empfehlen.Da wird Debian "Etch" mit KDE installiert.Während der Installation werden zusätzlich benötigte Pakete (bei mir 811) von den Mirrors heruntergeladen.Danach hast Du ein ziemlich komplettes KDE in Standardkonfiguration (wie bei Gentoo).Meine Tochter ist damit voll zufrieden.

Sabayon Linux:Oje,ich habe mich schon diverse male dazu ausgelassen.Ist zwar alles schön bunt mit viel Eyecandy und unterstützt auch wohl viel Hardware.Aber von der Systemkonfiguration aus gesehen imho eine große Katastrophe.Wenn jemand so sein Gentoo konfigurieren würde,hätte ich ihm gesagt "Bring dein System erstmal in einen konsistenten Zustand".Für eine dauerhafte Pflege absolut nicht empfehlenswert.Wenn man alle paar Monate das neueste ISO installieren will evtl. eine Überlegung wert.

PcLinuxOS habe ich mir mal als Live-CD angesehen.Es basiert auf Mandrake (=RPM) und ist wohl sehr für Anfänger bzw. Menschen,die alles einfach und schnell konfiguriert haben wollen,konzipiert.Technische Details werden hinter einfachen Konfigurationsdialogen vor dem Benutzer versteckt.Es werden eigene Repositories gepflegt.Die Distri scheint sehr beliebt zu sein (vor allem in den USA).Vielleicht ist es ja das was Deine Mutter sucht.

----------

## musv

Ist ja nicht böse gemeint, was ich da geschrieben hab, soll auch hier jeder in das Forum posten, was er mag, dafür ist das Diskussionsforum schließlich da. Mir schoß halt nur durch den Kopf: "Was soll das Posting jetzt bitteschön schon wieder, sucht hier einer soziale Kontakte?", als ich den Threadtitel gelesen hab. Gut, ich hätte das nicht anklicken müssen, hab's aber dummerweise trotzdem gemacht.

Was ich damit mein:

Wenn ein Newbie hier ins Forum kommt und in gebrochenem Deutsch ohne Shifttaste, dafür mit Standarten, Apostrophen und Leerzeichen bewaffnet, fragt,  wie man KDE installiert, oder ob der Raid-Controller auch mit Gentoo funktioniert, dann haben wir schon häuftig die Glaskugel ausgepackt und versucht zu erraten, was er denn für'n Problem haben könnte. Ist ja alles kein Thema. Und da wird halt auch zum 197. Mal durchgekaut, daß man den grafischen Installer nicht benutzen sollte (mit anschließendem obligatorischen Getrolle).

Aber wenn jemand, der seit 2003 Linux benutzt und (zur Zeit) schon 979 Postings hier im Forum abgesetzt hat, dann fragt, welche Linux-Distro er bei seiner Mutter installieren soll, dann mach ich mir schon so meine Gedanken. 

Denn:

Es gibt die Forensuche, und dieses Thema wurde schon zig Mal durchgekaut.

Auch ohne, daß ich jemals Sabayon installiert hätte, weiß ich aus diversen Threads und Erfahrungsberichten des Gentoo-Forums, daß Sabayon einfach zu installieren, aber nur unter hohem Aufwand zu Updates / größeren Änderungen zu bewegen sei.

http://distrowatch.com/ (1. Google-Eintrag bei Suchbegriff distro-watch)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergleich_von_Linux-Distributionen (1. Treffer Google: linux distributionen vergleich)

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/linux/401721/ (6. Treffer Google: linux distributionen vergleich (wenn auch schon etwas veraltet))

http://www.heise.de/ct/06/14/166/ (selber Suchbegriff 3. Eintrag)

Wikipedia zu Gentoo, Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, Knoppix und wie sie nicht alle heißen.

Jemandem mit dieser Erfahrung (bei sovielen Postings sollte man davon ausgehen, daß er welche hat) sollte eigentlich klar sein, welche gängigen Distributionen es gibt und daß die sich im Endeffekt nur durch das Paketmanagementsystem und eventuell die Verzeichnisstrukturen unterscheiden. 

Und davon mal abgesehen: Was will denn die Mama wohl mit dem Rechner anstellen? E-Mails schreiben, Briefe in OpenOffice schreiben, ab und zu mal durch das Netz browsen und sich eventuell mit dem Sohnemann über größere Entfernungen per Skype oder ICQ unterhalten? Ich glaub, diese Ziele kriegt man mit so ziemlich jeder Linux-Distribution hin. Und da gibt es auch keine größeren Aufwandsunterschiede zwischen *ubuntu, Fedora, SuSE und deren Derivate Wenn's ganz schnell und einfach gehen soll, dann gibt's immer noch Knoppix (mit Festplatteninstallation), was ebenfalls diese ganzen Anforderungen erfüllt.

Man kann sich also fragen, was der Thread-Steller mit dem Beitrag bezwecken wollte. Folgende Theorien:

Zuviel Freizeit (ja, mit meinem Getrolle kann man mir das jetzt auch anlasten)

Einfach nur mal eine Bestätigung des eigenen Wissens bekommen mit dazugehörigen Gefühl, daß man es ja eh schon von Anfang an gewußt hat.

Warten auf den Ratschlag und die Meinung, daß ja Gentoo eh die beste Distro überhaupt ist

Der Gedanke, einfach mal anderen eine Freude zu machen, daß sie die gleichen Antworten immer und immer wieder reinschreiben können (und Erfahrungsberichte / Flamewars zu Ubuntu gab's wirklich schon haufenweise, auch meinen Nick findet man bei einigen Threads davon).

Das Bedürfnis, einfach mal etwas ins Diskussionsforum posten zu müssen.

Lust auf Small-Talk

manuels: Bitte nicht übel nehmen. Das soll keinesfalls ein persönlicher Angriff, eine Beleidigung oder ähnliches sein. Ich kann mir nur halt gut vorstellen, daß du mit den gängigen Hilfsmitteln und eigenem Wissen die Antwort/Entscheidungsfindung ebenso alleine problemlos hinbekommen hättest.

xraver: Und jetzt überleg bitte nochmal, ob unsere Ratschläge hier gut und vor allem notwendig sind, und ob wir ihm hier wirklich helfen können bzw. ob er das nicht auch alleine genauso gut und genauso einfach hinbekommen hätte.

----------

## Sourcecode

Die Arroganz wie manche User hier mit einem Umgehen stinkt echt zum Himmel.

----------

## think4urs11

Der Großteil des Threads geht ziemlich am Thema vorbei; ein paar gute Tips gabs trotz all der Streiterei um heiße Luft, daher -> locked

----------

